
Protect Your Productivity: Block Incompetent Usability Annoyances - MaysonL
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/01/protect-your-productivity-block.html
======
jackowayed
_> Snap achieves its wicked mischief through loading JavaScript from its site;
if the HTTP request fails, then it can't fuck up your browser. _

Alternatively, just use Firefox with No-script. Then when they read this blog
post and change stuff coming from spa.span.com to spa2.span.com, or to
somerandomstringthatssolongyouwontpredicit.span.com, the Javascript trying to
make the request still won't work.

Or if a whole new site comes along that does basically the same thing, you'll
block that.

Also, most blogs have RSS/Atom feeds which area a

